# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Tadalafil

## tarmyg

Hi,

Do we have any women taking tadalafil? If yes, what dosages and what is your positive and negative experiences with this compound?

Thanks
~t

----------


## Bonaparte

For what reason? Pulmonary hypertension?

----------


## hammerheart

> For what reason? Pulmonary hypertension?


PDE4 is also expressed in the female genitalia, I'd be curious too about the effects of inhibition on women.

----------


## Bonaparte

> PDE4 is also expressed in the female genitalia, I'd be curious too about the effects of inhibition on women.


I think you mean PDE-5. Their junk may become engorged, but it doesn't actually do anything (as a lack of blood flow to her genitals has never kept a woman from having sex).

----------


## Kawigirl

> I think you mean PDE-5. Their junk may become engorged, but it doesn't actually do anything (as a lack of blood flow to her genitals has never kept a woman from having sex).


Love how you phrased it...."junk" don't think I'll be paraphrasing that description lol

----------


## DocToxin8

PDE-5 or not, some manual labor is more effective anyways. 
Don't waste the cialis on her, she'd be much happier u took the whole thing yourself.

----------

